# SCREENWRITING: Columbia vs. AFI?



## d890 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi all, I am just thinking things through, and wondering what the pros and cons of each school are in terms of the screenwriting mfa... Anyone else debating between the two? Thoughts?


----------



## KIOKIOKIO (Mar 17, 2019)

I think Columbia is more beneficial to STUDENTS who actually want to LEARN more in writing skills and storytelling, and if you focus on cooperating with some skilled, professional partners in the whole film industry areas( Directing, Cinematography, etc.), AFI would be the best choice, cos AFI value those skilled applicants more than STUDENTS. Also, you'll develop your writing to the next level if the people you work with is professional. I think AFI is the best place to go to.


----------

